# Critical skills visa



## sandeepkumar26 (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have few question on applying for the South African critical visa, It would be great if someone can help on this.

As I understand and please correct me if i am wrong here before applying for critical skills visa, need to validate the educational documents via SAQA and then get professional body to validate the professional experience. Then apply for visa
So now for me both the steps are done, However when i want to file the visa application I am facing few doubts 

I believe for critical skills visa ,one can enter south africa without job or search for job before entering the country.If I want to search for a job before entering the country then while filing the visa application what should i do for the following questions on the visa application form

1.Expected date of arrival into country -Do I put an approx date when I intend to enter south africa
2.Expected return date from country -I am confused here since I am not sure how long it might take for me to get a job so what date do i enter here 

Also since i intend to search for a job i still dont have employer to sponsor my visa I assume i leave those fields blank
But any inputs on Q1 and Q2 would be much appreciated


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

sandeepkumar26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few question on applying for the South African critical visa, It would be great if someone can help on this.
> 
> ...


Hello 
I'd like to draw you back to the VFSGlobal website for official and correct requirements especially with regards to the country you are applying from. Also I've attached the new Immigration Directive documents that will give clarity to your queries above.

Quick answrs to your questions 
1. Expected day you put when you intend to travel into SA. However from my experience though I did that and actually made a provisional(not tkted) airline booking I put an estimated 4months from day of application as the website had said about 3months to process, that was in Sep 2019 and I only got my CSV in July 2021.
2. According to the 2022 Directives Critical Skills visas are issued if you have a solid employment offer. Personally I came on the 12month visa without offer letter but then things were different until February 2022.

What helped me was visiting my local VFSGlobal for queries which is a free appointment. 

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## sandeepkumar26 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply! much appreciated


----------



## Iznogoud (Feb 6, 2020)

sandeepkumar26 said:


> Thanks for your reply! much appreciated


Have you submitted your application yet. Because another directive was signed on the 11th march 2022


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Iznogoud said:


> Have you submitted your application yet. Because another directive was signed on the 11th march 2022


Hello.
Please post the Directive you are talking bout.


----------



## sandeepkumar26 (10 mo ago)

Iznogoud said:


> Have you submitted your application yet. Because another directive was signed on the 11th march 2022


No Sir,

I have not submitted the visa application


----------



## Maxovic (May 10, 2021)

Hi,

I applied for a SA critical skills visa from vfs Harare in 2020. Last year June i received an email to submit passport for final processing.
After 2months without a word from vfs, I had to retrieve the passport as I had an emergency medical to fulfill.
Up until now, visa tracking online is still saying visa under process. Anyone in my position?
Do I need to take the passport back to vfs?

Regards,


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

I am also ina similar dilemma, my passport is with VFS/consulate for past two months. I need to travel to some other countries on business trips, it is like being held hostage.


----------



## AlfJun (4 mo ago)

Is there a way to get a waiver for South African graduates with skills under the new critical skills list? Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Th


AlfJun said:


> Is there a way to get a waiver for South African graduates with skills under the new critical skills list? Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately the Graduate Waiver was repelled this year by Minister Motsoaledi. So there no longer is a graduate waiver.


----------



## AlfJun (4 mo ago)

Thank you, Jollem.


----------

